# Delphi 7 und Libnodave 0.8.1



## stricky (6 März 2006)

Tach,

probiere jetzt seit ein paar Tagen dass ans laufen zubekommen !?!?

Verwende den IBH - link. Mit dem Beispiel von IBH gehts, bekomme das aber mit Libnodave nicht ans laufen.

Gibts da irgendwie ne Anleitung für Dummies ? 
Bin auch nicht gerade der Delphi Experte, hab zwar schon viel mit SCL gemacht, aber das sind ja noch Welten ...

Will damit sagen, daß das Programmieren nicht das Ding ist, eher der Umgang mit Delphi :-( ....

Gruß Christian


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2006)

Nimm mal das beiliegende Delphi-Beispiel zur Hand, das funktioniert. Mit der Komponente kann man ganz einfach Libnodave in Delphi einbinden.

Zu finden unter libnodave/DelphiComponent/Demo/Delphi


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2006)

Ach so, sinnvollerweise solltest du vor öffnen der Demo die Komponente unter Delphi installieren.


----------



## stricky (6 März 2006)

*Komponenten installieren ?*

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort ....

Wenn ich Delphi starte und unter Komponenten / Komponente installieren gehe

wähle ich \libnodave-0.8.1\DelphiComponent\nodavecomponent.pas aus

Dann geht son Package auf ...

Wenn ich dann im Demo auf nodavedemo.dpr klicke sagt er immer noch das die Klasse Tnodave fehlt ....

Ich bekomms nicht auf Kette ... knn doch nicht so schwierig sein oder 

muss man noch was mit dem Package oder so machen oder wie läuft das ?


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2006)

Die Komponente in ein Neues Package installieren. Bei meinem Delphi 7 fehlen immer die Pfadangaben nach einer Komponenteninstallation. Dazu unter Tools/Umgebungsoptionen den Reiter Bibliothek auswählen und den "Bibliothekspfad", sowie den "Suchpfad" entsprechend ergänzen.

PS: Ich habe unter Delphi/Lib ein Unterverzeichnis libnodave, da kommt die Komponente rein, dazu noch die Datei "NoDave.pas" aus dem Unterverzeichnis Pascal !!!!!!

Noch'n PS: Die Komponente erscheint nach der Installation im Komponentenreiter unter "System"


----------



## stricky (6 März 2006)

*.dll fehlt*

Wenn ich auf installieren gehe, dann sagt er, daß die libnodave.dll fehlt


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2006)

Mist vergessen, klar, die nimmst du aus dem Verzeichnis win und kopierst sie ins Systemverzeichnis oder in dein Applikationsverzeichnis mit deiner exe-Datei.


----------

